# Cleveland Smart Sole C(hipper)



## Klimski (May 16, 2022)

Got the C wedge with the 4.0 edition smart sole (or words to that effect). Like the concept and it kind of works with one major caveat: the club is way too short for me. I play a 36 inch putter, my 8 iron is 36,75 inch, wedge is 36 inch...and here I have the C wedge at 34 inch. This led to me knifing longer chips, and the club not really working on fuller shots. So, as it hasn't managed to squeeze out my pitching wedge it has been relegated to the shed. However, always one to tinker: I will lengthen the club to 36 inch if possible and report back. Because when struck well, it really is a great approach club.


----------



## Tallballer (Oct 4, 2022)

Klimski said:



			Got the C wedge with the 4.0 edition smart sole (or words to that effect). Like the concept and it kind of works with one major caveat: the club is way too short for me. I play a 36 inch putter, my 8 iron is 36,75 inch, wedge is 36 inch...and here I have the C wedge at 34 inch. This led to me knifing longer chips, and the club not really working on fuller shots. So, as it hasn't managed to squeeze out my pitching wedge it has been relegated to the shed. However, always one to tinker: I will lengthen the club to 36 inch if possible and report back. Because when struck well, it really is a great approach club.
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever lengthen the club as I have the same issue?


----------



## Klimski (Oct 6, 2022)

Hi Tallballer, I haven't yet, as I have given the club to my father in law for the time being. He's struggling with the chipping yips and is banking on this club helping him out. He's quite a bit shorter than I am, and putts with a 34 inch putter - so it should be a better fit. If he does return it, I will be lengthening it and updating how I get on with it. I am pretty sure that it will be a great improvement. If one looks into the new Ping Chipr - that club is about 35 inch in length which seems eminently more reasonable


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 6, 2022)

Tallballer said:



			Did you ever lengthen the club as I have the same issue?
		
Click to expand...

I think the thinking behind the shorter shaft is for when players go down the shaft.
It gives a bit more control over the shot.
Making it longer might affect this concept.
Just my opinion I might be wrong.


----------



## Klimski (Oct 10, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think the thinking behind the shorter shaft is for when players go down the shaft.
It gives a bit more control over the shot.
Making it longer might affect this concept.
Just my opinion I might be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

No, I agree that that's probably the intention. But I am a bit taller and gifted with a bad back, which explains why I have a 36 inch putter - and need the Chipper to be longer than 34 inch. Making it longer is a reversible solution anyway, so if it doesn't work, no harm done


----------



## Klimski (Nov 4, 2022)

Just added two inches to the club. Will take it out soon and report back!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 30, 2022)

Is it left handed or right handed out of interest, I may have a buyer if it doesn’t work out


----------



## Klimski (Dec 1, 2022)

It's right handed, but I am located in The Netherlands... At the moment I am waiting for my preferred Golf Pride grip to come in....and it's awful weather haha


----------

